# The Westminster Confession For Today



## wsw201 (Mar 2, 2005)

For anyone going to the PCA GA in Chattanooga, there is going to the a Pre-GA Seminar on the WCF. This is what I received so far:




> Monday and Tuesday, June 13 and 14, 2005, The Westminster Confession for Today, an international
> conference on the work of the Westminster Assembly, will be hosted by the First Presbyterian Church in Chattanooga, Tennessee, located at 554 McCallie Avenue, Chattanooga. You are invited to attend.
> 
> This conference is sponsored by:
> ...



For more info. here is the Link - WCF Today


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 2, 2005)

I would like to attend.


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 2, 2005)

So would I! Dixhoorn is the guy over in England who is doing the research on the minutes of the Assembly. They had a similar conference at the last GA. I couldn't attend because I was on B&O, but they taped it. I hope they have tape this one.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 2, 2005)

Wayne,
You know, Matt is doing research on the minutes as well. Did you aquire a copy of the last conference? What was the theme?


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 3, 2005)

Scott,

I got a CD of the last conference. The theme was along the same lines as this new conference. This one sounds like they are going to get into some of the latest contraversies.


----------

